# Concrete fire pit



## ronald owen jr (Jul 16, 2007)

I built a fire pit made with five sack concrete approximately 14" high with a drain in the bottom. The inside and outside of the fire pit is made of concrete. the walls of the firepit are 12" thick. the inside opening is 36" and I am using a 24" fire ring thus giving me a six inch clearance all around the ring. My question is, do I need to use fire brick inside the pit? It is using natural gas and not any wood or any other items to be burned.

Also is it a good Idea to wait 28 days before starting the fire?

Thanks in advance, Ron


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Any area exposed to direct flame or coals should be coverd with firebrick. 7 days at least would be good.


----------



## ronald owen jr (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks, Ron


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

You could get away with splits.Do the bottom and a soldier around the bottom.By the time you put in your sand and rock it will be covered.


----------



## RAY MERCHANT (Aug 6, 2007)

*Hope I Could Help*

NO, NO FIRE BRICK , MAYBE SOME FIRE CAY WHERE THE BLOCK ARE THOW:thumbsup: AND A GOOD FOUNDATION.


----------



## RAY MERCHANT (Aug 6, 2007)

You Shouldnt Need Fire Brick If The Walls Are 12"
Thick Of Concrete, But It Wouldnt Hert Thow
Just Depends On How Much Your Going To Use It


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

RAY MERCHANT said:


> NO, NO FIRE BRICK , MAYBE SOME FIRE CAY WHERE THE BLOCK ARE THOW:thumbsup: AND A GOOD FOUNDATION.


if you have exposed concrete to heat like that it will get hot and blow out.your from fla,so i doubt you have ever had to build a fire under your water in the winter keep it hot when mixing mud.we do here in oklahoma and most times place a weed burner under the water barrel that is sitting on block.now i know that the heat we are applying is more intense than what would come from a fire pit,but the results will be the same over time.that is the block will first turn a reddish color when cool,then they will start to crack and fall apart.i would rather be safe than sorry and spend the few extra dollars and line the pit with fire brick.because eventually you will have to replace those block.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Please do not ever use or recommend fire clay to lay block or do anything other than to ***** firebrick, Ray Merchant.


----------



## RAY MERCHANT (Aug 6, 2007)

You Got A Good Point Stacker Your Right 
I Was Just Thinking A Fire Pit Out Side 
Something He Might Use Maybe Two Times A Year
It Just Depends On How Much Money He Wants To Put In It , I Under Stand That Concrete Bust With Heat But Where Not Talking Kiln Heat Hear
And Where Not Talking A Fire 24 , 7 Just Every
Know And Then Is How I Understud It
But Ya You All Are Right The Right Way Would Be To Put Fire Brick In It With Fireclay


----------



## RAY MERCHANT (Aug 6, 2007)

If He Uses Block Than Why Noy Fireclay With The Mortar He Uses? Wouldnt That Help With The Heat?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Nah, Ray, fireclay has no compressive strength. It does not really "set" like a hydraulic cement. It is just a chinking material. In an exterior application, it will wash out of the joints. Adding it to regular mortar is pointless too, as regular mortar is plenty heat resistant alone. Most importantly, any time you are using a refactory material, be it brick, tile, or blocks the key is to fit the units as tightly as possible.


----------



## RAY MERCHANT (Aug 6, 2007)

So You Dont Use It When You Build Fireboxes For Fireplaces?


----------



## RAY MERCHANT (Aug 6, 2007)

Im Sorry But In My Opinion Fireclay Is The Most Fire Resistent Mortar Ther Probably Is For A Fire
And It Dont Sound Like Hes Building A House Out Of It, Some People Don,t Perfer To Use It Some People Do. About The Block.you Are Right Block Would Bust, I Mist Read The Forum,how Stupid I Know, I Thought I Read He Was Using Block On The Out Side With A 12" Ring Of Concrete On The In Side, My Bad(add Or Something) But Thats Good Of Ya To Help Thats Why I Am Glad I Found This Sight.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I only recommend refactory cement, though I do have fireclay available, and used correctly it is fine. Used incorrectly, it is just mud, and anything it is supposed to hold together will fail


----------



## RAY MERCHANT (Aug 6, 2007)

That Is Very True Tscar, It Can Be A Nasty Thing To Deal With If It Isnt Used Properly, I Agree


----------

